# Fitzpatrick Castle Ireland?



## ValHam (Mar 19, 2019)

Going to Fitzpatrick next month - Any tips on public transport would be appreciated - first time to Dublin - Any travel tips?  Thanks kindly


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 19, 2019)

We stayed there several years ago. We bought a multi-day ticket for the rail from Dalke to Dublin. It is an easy walk from Fitzpatrick to the train station. But uphill all the way back. We did spend a day stay walking around Dalke. We also bought a 3 day Hop-on-hop-off ticket in Dublin. Also we did a Wicklow Tour. They pick you up at Fitzpatrick. We had a great time.


----------



## Jimster (Mar 20, 2019)

There are only 6 units at FC which are timeshare.  The rest are part of the hotel.  One suggestion I would to make sure your charges are not paid in dollars but rather domestic currency.  They asked me this and paying in dollars would be a losing proposition.  Of course, use a cc without foreign transaction fees.

If you rent a car, the roads are narrow and allow parking even on the narrow roads.  It may also be necessary to buy insurance.  For the longest time, cc cow was not allowed in Ireland.  That has changed but I think they will be very touchy about letting you use cow.

Public transportation and hop on and hop off buses work well in Dublin and there are tours available.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 21, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> We stayed there several years ago. We bought a multi-day ticket for the rail from Dalke to Dublin. It is an easy walk from Fitzpatrick to the train station. But uphill all the way back. We did spend a day stay walking around Dalke. We also bought a 3 day Hop-on-hop-off ticket in Dublin. Also we did a Wicklow Tour. They pick you up at Fitzpatrick. We had a great time.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 21, 2019)

How late is the public transport available?  Can you recommend any pub close to F. Airport transport?  What sights would you recommend?  Thanks kindly


----------



## Jimster (Mar 23, 2019)

As i recall there are tours available at the main office.  As i think some of you know, i usually recommend against renting a car.  HOWEVER, it is not a bad option here.  Once you get on the main road driving is not bad.  BTW i would use a local rental car company- not any of the big ones like Hertz. 

A side trip to Waterford by car is good.  The Waterford Crystal factory tour is interesting.  Take the tram at Dalke to Trinity University.  You can get to Guinness brewery tour and should by public transportation.  Just sit and drink at the end of the tourThere is a hop on hop off bus in Dublin so once you leave from Dalke you can connect with it and see all the sights.  I’d get a copy of Rick Steves book on Ireland and use it as a roadmap to everything.  That’s what i did.  BTW if i didn’t know better I’d say you were following me LOL.  We certainly seem to have traveled to the same destinations.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 27, 2019)

ValHam said:


> Going to Fitzpatrick next month - Any tips on public transport would be appreciated - first time to Dublin - Any travel tips?  Thanks kindly





ValHam said:


> How late is the public transport available?  Can you recommend any pub close to F. Airport transport?  What sights would you recommend?  Thanks kindly



We stayed at Fitzpatrick last May, and rented a car, but friends coming in earlier caught the #703 Aircoach bus from airport. It dropped them off right at the hotel.  Takes about an hour, and costs 16 euros RT, 10 OW.  The airport is on the north end of city and Fitzpatrick & Dalkey is quite a ways south.
This link has the bus timetables.
https://www.aircoach.ie/fares/route-703-dublin-airport-killineydalkey

We got DART train tourist passes at the airport after we got out of immigration;  you should get them at airport to save $.  

If you PM me your email address, I will send you other tourist info I had gathered.
You should make a reservation for the Kilmainhaim Gaol tour.  Very interesting. We caught the city bus from central Dublin to gaol, and then to Guinness.  Recommend you pre-order vouchers for Guinness and other places you want to see.  It helped us skip the regular ticket lines.


----------

